# Suite à l’inflation



## Nanouk (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir mesdames,
avez-vous augmenté votre tarif repas suite à l’inflation ?
Je suis à 3,5 € du repas .
Mes collègues me disent que je suis trop bas .
Mais pour les contrats en cours , je n’ose pas augmenter mon tarif .
Qu’en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

En septembre j ai préférer augmenter mon taux horaire que les repas 
Le taux horaire compte pour la retraite alors que les repas non .
J en avait d abord parler oralement avec les PE ensuite je leur ai présenté un avenant qui on tous accepter
Vous risquez rien de tenter 😀 , il faut osée 😉


----------



## Nanouk (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Sandrine,
pour le taux horaire, je l’ai déjà augmenté puisque le smic avait augmenté, donc c’est d’office.
Et quand ça vient de l’état, pas besoin d’avenant …
C’est pour le tarif repas qui me pose un problème, est ce que j’ose ou pas sachant que le parent m’a choisi peut-être pour mon tarif aussi ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Octobre 2022)

Sans indiscrétion quel est vôtre taux horaire ? 
Oui faut oser , vous risquez juste un refus , je sais pas quels sont vos rapport avec les PE vous leur en parler oralement en leurs expliquant pourquoi vous voulez augmenter vos tarifs et ensuite vous leur présenter un avenant
Dans notre métier vos osé sinon on se fait bouffer par les PE


----------



## Nanouk (21 Octobre 2022)

Je suis à 3,5 € 
Oui comme vous dites il faut oser , après tout je n’ai rien à perdre .
Très bonne journée Sandrine .


----------



## abelia (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, nanouk même si cela vient de l'état il faut faire un avenant (sauf si vous êtes au tarif minimum).


----------



## Nanouk (21 Octobre 2022)

On nous a dit non au RAM


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Octobre 2022)

Exactement nanouk vous avez rien à perdre 😉. Bonne journée également 😀


----------



## Orlhad (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Si c'est le tarif pour le seul repas du midi, cela me semble plutôt convenable personnellement. Si c'est avec une potentielle collation matinale et le goûter, c'est sans doute un peu juste. Mais tout dépend aussi de ce que vous fournissez donc il faut surtout estimer vos frais.


----------



## Nanouk (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Orlhad,
tout fait maison, collation matin , repas midi + goûter.
Moi aussi je pensais que c’était juste , j’en parle aux parents et je vois .
Sinon ce sera pour les prochains contrats .
Merci pour toutes vos réponses.
Très bonne journée à vous.


----------



## nounoucat1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Nanouk il te faut calculer a combien te revient un repas en général et proposer aux PE un avenant .sinon aux prochains contrats augmente ton taux horaire


----------



## liline17 (21 Octobre 2022)

je viens de démarrer un contrat, avec un enfant de 2 ans et demi, j'ai augmenté de 0,50, pour les autres, je reste à 4 € par jour, mais si il y a une autre augmentation du smic, je renégocierai avec les PE, je suis déjà un peu plus chère que la moyenne chez moi.
Pour le salaire, il me convient, pour les prochains contrat, je ne travaillerai plus que sur 4j semaine, et comme ce sera tous des contrats à temps partiel, j'augmenterai mes tarifs, je n'aime pas augmenter en cours de route, je suis par contre les augmentations obligatoires des IE


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

Nanouk a dit: 


> On nous a dit non au RAM


bonjour, faut jamais se fier au RAM ni à la PMI pour tout ce qui concerne les contrats, certains peuvent connaître notre CCN et loi du travail ou à peu près mais ça fait pas d'eux des experts ils vont à la pêche aux infos comme nous, donc toujours vérifier leur dires ... @abelia a dit juste,si vous êtes au minimum alors non pas d'avenant si vous êtes au dessus du tarif minimum alors oui il faut faire un avenant.


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

@Nanouk 
Alors non, l'augmentation du SMIC n'augmente pas d'office quelque chose..
Le minimum garanti oui.
Les indemnités d'entretien pas forcément.
Et le taux horaire encore moins. Si vous n'êtes pas payée au minimum, il est illégal d'appliquer d'office une hausse de son taux horaire à chaque hausse de Smic. Même une clause au contrat stipulant ça est illégal. Même si le PE signe le contrat et semble OK avec ça.


----------



## abelia (21 Octobre 2022)

Nanny mcfee, oui c'est ce que j'ai dit 🤔


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Vous augmentez à chaque hausse du SMIC alors que vous êtes déjà au dessus du minimum légal ? c'est bien que vos PE acceptent car avec au moins 4 hausses cette année !!!


----------



## Nanouk (21 Octobre 2022)

Je n’ai pas dit que je voulais augmenter mon tarif horaire.
Je parlais du tarif repas , à savoir si je l’augmentais pour cause d’inflation ou d’attendre les prochains contrats .
Ne mélangez pas tout mesdames !
Quant au smic , oui des que le smic augmente, on augmente les Indemnités d’entretien, c’est marqué sur pajemploi .
Donc je ne sais pas de quoi vous voulez parlez ?


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

@Nanouk 
Et bien non, ce n'est pas parce que le smic augmente que les indemnités d'entretien augmentent d'office.
@assmatzam , @Griselda , @Catie6432 ... vos avis ....


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

abelia a dit: 


> Nanny mcfee, oui c'est ce que j'ai dit 🤔


pourquoi ce smile ,j'ai pas compris


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Oui, c'est ça,  il faut que ce soit le minimum garanti qui augmente pour que les ie fasse de même.


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> @Nanouk
> Et bien non, ce n'est pas parce que le smic augmente que les indemnités d'entretien augmentent d'office.
> @assmatzam , @Griselda , @Catie6432 ... vos avis ....


pareil que le tarif horaires ça concerne ceux qui sont aux tarifs minimum et oui,les IE en font parties

moi je suis au minimum IE donc quand le smic augmente elles augmentent aussi c'est obligatoire pour les parents employeurs donc pas d'avenant ni pour le salaire ni pour les IE


----------



## Nanouk (21 Octobre 2022)

Renseignez vous sur pajemploi, il y a eu augmentation de l’indemnité d’entretien


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

@Nanouk 
je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas eu récemment des augmentations des IE.
Je dis qu'elles NE SONT PAS SYSTEMATIQUES à chaque hausse du smic.....


----------



## assmatzam (21 Octobre 2022)

Alors les indemnités d'entretien sont calculées sur la base du minimum légal garanti et non sur la base du smic horaire 
Ce sont bien deux choses différentes


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

@assmatzam , merci...
Donc on est bien d'accord que ce n'est pas parce que le SMIC augmente que les IE augmentent d'office.....


----------



## assmatzam (21 Octobre 2022)

@Nanouk pour que votre taux horaire brut augmente suite à l'inflation du smic et que cela ne nécessite pas d'avenant au contrat vous devez impérativement être au tarif minimum conventionel

Si vous êtes au dessus vous ne bénéficiez pas d'augmentation de votre taux horaire brut
Vous devez présenter un avenant à votre contrat à vos employeurs qu'ils sont libres de refuser


----------



## Nanouk (21 Octobre 2022)

Comme je l’ai dit un peu plus haut, je ne parle pas du taux horaire 🙃


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

@assmatzam 
@Nanouk  n'est pas en désaccord avec nous sur le taux horaire mais sur les IE.....


----------



## assmatzam (21 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait @Nanou91 ce sont 2 choses bien distinctes


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

@Nanouk 
Donc vous voyez, les collègues confirment.......
L'indemnité d'entretien n'augmente pas SYSTEMATIQUEMENT à chaque hausse du smic....


----------



## assmatzam (21 Octobre 2022)

@Nanouk je te fais un copier coller de ta précédente réponse que tu as donné à Sandrine 

Bonjour Sandrine,
pour le taux horaire, je l’ai déjà augmenté puisque le smic avait augmenté, donc c’est d’office.
Et quand ça vient de l’état, pas besoin d’avenant …
C’est pour le tarif repas qui me pose un problème, est ce que j’ose ou pas sachant que le parent m’a choisi peut-être pour mon tarif aussi ?

Donc je réitère ma réponse 
NON
Pour que votre taux horaire brut contrat augmente suite à l'augmentation du Smic ,il faut que vous soyez au tarif minimum conventionnel
Si votre taux horaire est supérieur meme ne serait ce que de 10 centimes vous ne pouvez bénéficier de cette augmentation

Pour pouvoir avoir une augmentation il faudra présenter un avenant à vos employeurs qu'ils sont libres d'accepter ou de refuser 

Pour rappel
Le salaire minimum horaire pour un assistant maternel agréé ne peut être inférieur à 0,281 Smic 
(Smic en vigueur au 1er janvier 2022 : *11,07 € bruts*). 
3,17 € brut au 1er septembre 2022, 
majoré de 4%, soit *3,30€ brut horaire*, si l'assistant maternel est titulaire du titre « Assistant maternel – garde d'enfants" 

Le montant de l'indemnité d'entretien ne peut être inférieur à 90% du minimum garanti en vigueur, soit 3,39€ au 1er janvier 2022.


----------



## Nanouk (21 Octobre 2022)

Oh désolé, je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux 😌
Je parlais juste du tarif  repas et non tu tarif horaire !!!
Mon tarif horaire dépends du nombre d’heures et non de l’augmentation tu smic ..
Bon bref , j’ai eu des réponses à mes questions, donc mesdames bon week-end.


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

*Le salaire horaire minimal des assistantes maternelles augmente au 1er mai 2022*​Suite à la hausse du SMIC, le *

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
* augmente à partir du 1er mai 2022 et passe de 2,97 € à 3,05 € brut par heure d’accueil soit *2,38 €* nets pour une assistante maternelle habitant en France métropolitaine hors Alsace-Moselle (*2,34 €* en Alsace-Moselle).

Le 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
, à ne pas dépasser pour bénéficier des aides financières, s’élèvera à* 54,25 € brut (5 SMIC).*

Le minimum garanti, quant à lui, passe à *3,86 €.

 Pour rappel, la nouvelle convention collective des assistantes maternelles fixe les indemnités minimales à 90% du minimum garanti,* *l’
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
 minimum pour une journée de 9 heures d’accueil augmente à 3,48 €* (0,386 € par heure).

En deçà de *six heures et cinquante-deux minutes* de garde par jour, l’indemnité d’entretien doit respecter le montant minimum imposé par la convention collective soit *2,65 € par jour quel que soit le nombre d’heures travaillées*.

*Devez-vous augmenter votre assmat à partir du 1er mai 2022 ?*​Si le salaire actuel de votre assistante maternelle est *inférieur à 3,05 € brut de l’heure*, alors vous devez appliquer ce nouveau salaire dès la paie du mois de mai.

Vous n’avez pas besoin de faire d’avenant pour acter cette hausse, vous devez obligatoirement l’appliquer puisque vous ne pouvez pas rémunérer votre assmat en deçà du salaire horaire minimal.

Si le salaire que vous versez est supérieur à 3,05 € brut alors vous n’avez aucune modification à faire.


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

donc je vois qu'il y a eu changement, je ne sais pas depuis quand c'est la convention qui fixe les IE il en était pas le cas il y a quelques années ou c'était à la révalution du smic,mais bon!! je vois que le montant (même si c'est la convention qui le fixe) est le même que à la réévaluation du smic


----------



## assmatzam (21 Octobre 2022)

Les indemnités d'entretien ont toujours été calculées en se servant du minimum garanti 
Si celui ci augmente les IE augmentent également


----------

